# Beat Saber mit Index: Was brauche ich tatsächlich?



## Dati666 (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo!
Ich hab mich noch nicht allzu stark mit VR Hardware beschäftigt und muss mal ganz simpel Fragen.
Was brauche ich für Spiele wie Beat Saber und Half Life Alyx eigentlich genau?
Meinen Fokus lege ich auf die Valve Index. Auch wenn die Lieferzeit von 2 Monaten ziemlich hoch ist.
Benötige ich tatsächlich das volle Paket inklusive der Basisstationen?
Valve Index VR Kit on Steam

Wie verhält es sich mit dem ganzen auf die Vive bezogen?
Welche Ausstattung würde ich dort benötigen?

Meine PC Komponenten sind völlig ausreichend für VR.
Es geht mir lediglich um das Headset bzw. Controller selbst


----------



## Flybarless (27. Mai 2020)

Ja du brauchst alles wenn du dich "frei" im Raum bewegen möchtest und mit Controllern interagieren möchtest.
Ausnahmen wären reine (Cockpit) Sim Spiele wo man nur Sitzt und zur Eingabe Sticks/Lenkräder etc. benutzt.
Dann würde man nur mit Brille und einer Basisstation auskommen, aber nur dann.


----------



## claster17 (27. Mai 2020)

Für Beatsaber wird das Komplettpaket benötigt. Oft wird noch eine dritte Basisstation für besseres Tracking empfohlen.


----------



## yingtao (27. Mai 2020)

Neben der Index brauchst du auch Base Stations und Controller. Bei den Base Stations kommt es darauf an welche Controller genutzt werden sollen. Wenn du die Knuckles verwenden willst, dann brauchst du die Lighthouse 2.0. Die Index an sich läuft aber auch mit den Lighthouse 1.0 die z.B. die HTC Vive oder die Pimax Brillen nutzen und als Controller könnte man die HTC Wands benutzen. Wenn man günstig an Lighthouse 1.0 und HTC Wands kommt könnte man erstmal ein wenig Geld sparen, würde aber empfehlen direkt auf die Lighthouse 2.0 und die Knuckles zu gehen, weil ich persönlich die HTC Wands nicht so toll finde und das Tracking mit den Lighthouse 2.0 vor allem bei schnellen Bewegungen wie z.B. in Beat Saber deutlich besser ist.


----------



## Dati666 (27. Mai 2020)

3 Base Stations sind eher schwierig bei mir.
Die müssen ja meine ich zwingend an der Wand befestigt werden?

Das Zimmer in dem ich die Stationen anbringen würde, besitzt 2 Schräge Wände.

Aber vielen Dank für die Infos soweit.
Vielleicht muss ich mich nochmal melden wenn ich das ganze tatsächlich hier habe.
Es werden Lighthouse 2.0 weil ich schon gerne Knuckles verwenden würde


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Mai 2020)

Die Lighthouse müssen irgendwie so auf die Spielfläche gerichtet werden, dass man möglichst wenig blinde Flecken hat. Bei zwei Stück also möglichst in gegenüberliegenden Ecken, damit das Tracking auch noch z.B. beim Zielen über Kimme und Korn funktioniert (erster Controller dicht vor der Brust, zweiter in gerader Linie davor ist so ziemlich der Worst Case, weil der zweite dann aus zwei Richtungen verdeckt wird. Aber wenn die Lighthouse etwas von oben auf die Szene strahlen, besteht "über die Schulter" noch eine Sichtverbindung.

Eine Befestigung an der Wand ist zwar von HTV/Valve vorgesehen, aber nicht zwingend nötig. Man kann sie auch einfach in ein Regel stellen, bei Testern und auf Messen sind Aufbauten mit Stativen üblich, etc.. Eine feste Verschraubung hat halt den Vorteil, dass sie ihre Position nicht verändern können. Die Neigung der Wand spielt dabei allgemein keine Rolle, solange die Ausrichtung auf die Spielfläche noch klappt.


----------

